# Quest for the Thunder Chickens - 2011



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well in a matter of hours I hop onto a plane to head on down NC to chase some thunder chickens, before coming back up here to Michigan to do the same all over again.

This is my 1st out of state turkey hunt. It is also going to be my 1st time flying with a gun. So this should be fun.I am planing on doing a blog daily or has close to daily has I can mustard.

I will also post up some pics here of the trip. So sit back and enjoy!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Sounds like good info, I'm looking forward to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

WAITING TO DEPART FROM THE D.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck down there. Look forward to reading about it.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Hope they don't loose your gun.:yikes: That would be my luck if I took a trip like yours.

Good luck!!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Spike Country said:


> Hope they don't loose your gun.:yikes: That would be my luck if I took a trip like yours.
> 
> Good luck!!


Well they didn't lose it or cut the locks so that is good. But it was the very last thing to come off the plane and get put on the baggage belt. I got some good pics I think of the Detroit river and stuff from up there. it was a bit hazy I am not sure how well they came out. I will post those pics up soon. I got to dig my camera out of my bag when my buddy wakes his butt up.Its in his room.

But to hold you guys over here is a few quick pics from yesterday I do have from my cell.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Part one of the Blogs is up

Quest for Thunder Chickens 2011 Part 1

OK got to get fishing now.:chillin:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought I would post a few pics from todays fun of catching some Redfish.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I full report of the last two days will follow on my blog.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Tomorrow we will be doing scouting out at the game land.Sure hoping we can find some birds in the morning.

But here is the fishing report from the past few days

*Day 2 and 3.*


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

raisinrat said:


> *WAITING TO DEPART FROM THE D.*
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Don't you mean D12?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Nope I meant "D" as in Detroit


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

O buddy we went and got some scouting in for tomorrow and boy did we see one heck of a bird. Hope we see that boy again. Thing had to be a good 25lbs and about 11 or 12inch beard.We also saw plenty of turkey sign on a few other areas. Never heard a bird all morning while looking around. 

Tomorrow is day one of the hunt! So can't wait.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Zero action this morning.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

So after a quick lunch we headed on back out. The wind was so strong that is was beginning to be unsafe to sit in the woods, so we called it a day. Heading back out bright and early tomorrow hopefully the birds want to talk, it's suppose to be a bit cooler and no wind. We will see.

Scanning and listing for turkey in some SE North Carolina woods


----------



## NCTrapper (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to North Carolina!!! Where abouts are ya huntin?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

NCTrapper said:


> Welcome to North Carolina!!! Where abouts are ya huntin?


I am hunting down in the extreme SE part of the state.Cape Fear river area.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Down right the toughest hunt I have ever had.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## NCTrapper (Jan 27, 2006)

I live near the Cape Fear in Cumberland Co,we got a few birds but its been quiet,gonna try in the morning


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have never seen birds so quiet.We haven't even seen or bumped a hen on a nest. They where this way while scouting them also. So we have been un able to find the roosting areas. All we can do is run and Gun in the morning and then go to an area that has a lot of sign and wait for them to come on through in the evening.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well the hunt down here in NC is over and no birds where dropped. I got a full report of my time down here on my blog. But stay tuned we are heading up to Michigan for another week of Turkey Hunting.We may also get a little bass fishing in, since it has been about 4 years since my buddy has caught a smallie.:chillin:

*Quest for the Thunder Chickens  2011 part 1*

*Quest for the Thunder Chickens  2011 part 2*

*Quest for the Thunder Chickens  2011 part 3*


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well we got turkeys here in Michigan a two year old bird came only 10ft from becoming my dinner tonight. We was able to get him to hop a creek walk around a huge amount of water then hop a ditch and stop just behind some some trees that gave him him just enough cover that I didn't want to try a shot. I just sat there quiet why he gobbled his head off , and spit and drummed in between it each one. 

Man that was pretty cool, that bird has me pumped for the rest of the weeks hunt.:evil:

The bird had about 6 or 7 inch pencil beard and was maybe 18 to 20lbs. Could make out his spurs to give you guy s a guess on them. But stay tuned we might be able to get you guys some turkey porn sometime this week.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We are both done we doubled up just minutes ago ,story to come

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry Guys I have been having to much fun banging smallies and drinking. I will get the blog post up and some better pics but for now here is a couple










where they fell


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice job Justin and company. Sorry your NC trip didnt result in a gobbler, but it looked like a great time none the less. The fishing alone was worth the trip im sure.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> Nice job Justin and company. Sorry your NC trip didnt result in a gobbler, but it looked like a great time none the less. The fishing alone was worth the trip im sure.


I made up for it a little bit. I wanted to bring more then just fish meat back though:sad:. But thats hunting you are not always going to harvest animals. It was great to hang out with my bestfriend again it has been a few years. He is up here right now and I putting him on lots of Smallies.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree...a trip is what you make of it. Not just about a kill or a catch. Always a good time when you spent it with good people. Keep on the small jaws, theyre a riot!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> I agree...a trip is what you make of it. Not just about a kill or a catch. Always a good time when you spent it with good people. Keep on the small jaws, theyre a riot!


Thanks Adam hey you start that boat build yet? I poling money for my build right now.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Soon....Weather is finally getting nice up here....Im gonna do a complete photo session to go along with the build from start to finish.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long guys I have been trying get caught up on work for the blog ,answer e-mails, setting up fishing trips for my buddy and I, and girlfriend time.

So here is the final part enjoy!

*Quest for the Thunder Chickens  2011 Final Part*


----------

